
New Gel Coatings May Lead to Better Catheters and Condoms - QAPereo
http://news.mit.edu/2017/new-gel-coatings-better-catheters-condoms-0718
======
dekhn
this groups releases a press release every few years touting their product,
and saying it's going to be in everything. So far, I don't think there are any
products that include it, though.

